# Formatting issue



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Someone help me out here. When I satrt a new thread I cant hit the enter key and go to the next line, it just keeps going on forever. Heres an example. I am going to hit the enter key 5 times.Now I start typing and its still a continuous run.Just hit enter 10 times. Next problem, when I highlight an area and hit delete ar back space the highlighted area does not delete but will delete one letter at atime from where I last typed, so if the first word in this sentence needs to be deleted, I have to delete from where I last typed all the way to the beginning.enter 10 times again.I tried fixing the word start in the beginning and I can not do so without deleting everything from this point the the word satrt.enter 10 x again.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it doing this consistently every time you post or is it intermittent? I have seen this happen before but I could not get it to repeat. To fix this problem you can generally hit the "Source" button twice in a row to reset whatever is hanging up.


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 28, 2011)

SQUIB, are you using the new version of Firefox, I have the same problem unless I use the Source Button above, then it seems to work ok.  Jeff, I am not sure if this is a Firefox issue or if it is on the Huddler site.


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)

No issues here


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm, don't have that problem here.

Yesterday if I would hit "Preview", it would get hung up there.

Hitting "Submit" was good, so I just couldn't preview anything first.

That's all better now.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

I am using the latest firefox and windows 7.

Jeff hitting source 2x works

I

AM

SO

HAPPY

NOW!


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all, just hit the Source x2 and it works now.  I have the latest Firefox and Win XP on two different computers, same thing on both.


----------

